
Episerver to Acquire Optimizely - freddier
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/episerver-to-acquire-optimizely/
======
mtmail
170 comments yesterday in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24365479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24365479)

